# Best of list craig....post em' here. (Reversed name due to firewalls)



## Guest

*I reversed the thread name so that those of you on firewalls aren't blocked because of the name.*


----------



## Guest

*Ford Crown Victoria P 71 Police Interceptor Fully Marked Patrol Car - $2795 (Newton)*

2000 Ford Crown Victoria P71 Police Package originally from CA. Has been used as Chief's person cruiser for local Security Company. Only has 94k original miles.

Take the company name off (only decal) and park it in front of your Business at night. Or put it right in service if you are in the Business. 











http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/3028657652.html


----------



## Dan Stark

'In the business'. Is that like 'On the Job'?

Sent from my ADR6350


----------



## Cyrix142

That is a pretty sweet Prius beside it..


----------



## niteowl1970

Dan Stark said:


> 'In the business'. Is that like 'On the Job'?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350


damn right it is.


----------



## 263FPD

I wonder if his gay green light bar comes with it. They had several contracts in our area. What a crew. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970

263FPD said:


> I wonder if his gay green light bar comes with it. They had several contracts in our area. What a crew.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


with the revisions to the CORI laws they can bring their crews up to full strength


----------



## 263FPD

niteowl1970 said:


> with the revisions to the CORI laws they can bring their crews up to full strength


That's good news for the owner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nov14

Found this today...

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/res/3037070755.html

Here is a partial cut and paste just in case it goes down...

Bail is set by the courts and enforced by the courts in Mass? No?

*Bail Enforcement Agent (boston,ma)*

Date: 2012-05-25, 9:17AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected]

fugitive recovery agent looking to catch the next fugiitve in the boston area.
if you have a bail skip and need to be found,contact me (ONLY FOR BAIL BONDSMANs).
Certified in the state of colorado, 10 years of esperience tracking down fugitives,court records and transcripts
investigations,survellian and clean arrest.
spanish /english speaking agent.

Bail Bond Recovery Agent with current license from state of Colorado Division of Insurance.
Completed over 100 hours of training in a course established by the Licensed Police Officers Standard and Training Board.
Skills include; surveillance, stake-outs, liability issues and de-escalation skills. Strong decision making ability.

PostingID: 3037070755

MODERATOR EDIT: Partial excerpts only.


----------



## kwflatbed

Just for future reference, full articles can not be posted due to copyright issues.

If a bondsman put up a bond and the perp skips he can get an enforcement agent
to go after them in MA, but with such low bail set in MA it is not worth the 10% of
the bail to waste your time doing it, also no license is needed in MA to be an agent.


----------



## nov14

Sorry about that, I will keep it in mind. If an article disappears how are posters dealing with that? Or once its gone its gone?


----------



## kwflatbed

Unless the link changs and it is reposted it's gone.


----------



## HistoryHound

nov14 said:


> *Bail Enforcement Agent (boston,ma)*
> 
> Date: 2012-05-25, 9:17AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected]
> 
> *f*ugitive recovery agent looking to catch the next fugiitve in the *b*oston area.
> *i*f you have a bail skip and need to be found,contact me (ONLY FOR BAIL BONDSMANs).
> Certified in the state of *c*olorado, 10 years of e*s*perience tracking down fugitives,court records and transcripts investigations,*survellian* and clean arrest.
> *s*panish /*e*nglish speaking agent.


 (that's what I found without even really looking )

Just wondering how good his surveillance skills are if his proof reading skills are so poor. Didn't this guy start in Colorado? Guess his sick of Hawaii and has decided to expand east.


----------



## HistoryHound

USMCMP5811 said:


> He now neds the extra money now that his show as been canceled.....
> 
> *Dog the Bounty Hunter Canceled After Eight Seasons*​​​​​Sorry, Dog.​*Duane "Dog" Chapman*'s popular A&E crime-hunting series _Dog the Bounty Hunter_ has been axed by the network, _Variety_ confirms.​​Having just wrapped its eighth season, the series followed fugitive recovery agent Chapman, 59, his wife, Beth, and Chapman's adult children, Leland, Duane Lee and Lyssa, as they tracked down criminals in Colorado and Hawaii.​​TMZ -- which first broke the story -- cited "creative differences" as the reason Chapman and the network parted ways amid season 9 negotiations.​​​Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/news/dog-the-bounty-hunter-canceled-after-eight-seasons-2012225#ixzz1vx52L2XZ​


Guess his wife will have to go back to her original breast size. "Creative differences", really? What's there to be creative about. Bad guy runs, this guy catches him, everyone hugs and learns a valuable lesson.


----------



## Guest

HistoryHound said:


> Guess his wife will have to go back to her original breast size. "Creative differences", really? What's there to be creative about. Bad guy runs, this guy catches him, everyone hugs and learns a valuable lesson.


He'll be on a WWE show within a year.


----------



## EJS12213

Right Wing Liberal said:


> *Ford Crown Victoria P 71 Police Interceptor Fully Marked Patrol Car - $2795 (Newton)*
> 
> 2000 Ford Crown Victoria P71 Police Package originally from CA. Has been used as Chief's person cruiser for local Security Company. Only has 94k original miles.
> 
> Take the company name off (only decal) and park it in front of your Business at night. Or put it right in service if you are in the Business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/3028657652.html


 Thats looks like the old MBTA Police look. I thought it looked familiar.


----------

